# LG Chem Pacifica modules



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

People have been asking about these from time to time :









Lot of 6 LG Chem Solar Battery Golf Cart EV Car 16 Cells 3 kWh each 64 volts with Wiring Harness


[email protected]




www.techdirectclub.com













Lot of 24 LG Chem Solar Battery Golf Cart EV Car 16 Cells 3 kWh each 64 volts


[email protected]




www.techdirectclub.com





Same vendor has Ebay presence.


----------



## DaveEV (7 mo ago)

Anyone try these? Looks like they may need a BMS and harness.


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

I use two of them in a Polaris Ranger.


----------



## DaveEV (7 mo ago)

cricketo said:


> I use two of them in a Polaris Ranger.


 Nice. Just swap them in or a conversion? They seem reasonable for my conversion, but everything (BMS, charging, etc) would need to be custom, so wondering what others have done with these


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

It was a swap - Ranger EV is electric from the factory. Reprogrammed Sevcon for higher voltage, and swapped DC-DC. It is a bit difficult with these for the lower voltage systems given cells can't be paralleled, so the BMS needs to be able to treat them like independent cells with whichever many modules you end up using.


----------

